#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Using Function in Mail Merge

## eckert1961

Hello,

I'm running Word 2003 and I have a function that converts currency to text that I would like to use in my receipt mail merge document. 

Example:

I have a MergeField, Total_Payment and instead of displaying the value as $35.00 I want it to be noted as, Thirty Five Dollars.

I know that you can include formulas in mail merge but I don't know if this works for functions. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and regards,
Chris

----------


## teylyn

Hi eckert, 

it would be much easier to use the function in Excel before you do the merge, so that you have an additional column that has the number spelled out in words, and use that column in your merge document.

The whole number-to-words thing is not trivial, but might be easier to implement in Excel. Here is a link to several tools that will do it in Excel

http://www.xldynamic.com/source/xld.xlFAQ0004.html

hth

----------


## eckert1961

Thanks teylyn,

I was initially linking to an Access query and I already had a function in that database that converted numbers to text. I added that function to the query and output the results to Excel and then linked that spreadsheet to my mail merge document. This solved my issue.

It's interesting to note that after I added that function to my query I wasn't able to link it directly to my word mail merge document. The only way that this would work was to go to Excel 1st and then link it as I described above.

I appreciate the quick reply.

Regards,
Chris

----------

